# Thetford Toilet bowl filling up.



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope that someone can give me some advice. I found the toilet bowl full of water today. After flushing it I found that water was still slowly leaking into the bowl. 

Nothing seems to stop it slowly filling the bowl. Its a Thetford cassette toilet and I would welcome your help. 

Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Thetford*

Hi

To flush you loo, do you pump the handle manually or is it an electric flush?

Russell

I am asking this as it may help someone to assist in identifying the problem.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Its an electric flush. Its a C200S if that helps.


Thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leaky loo*

Hi

Two options as I see it.

1) The pipe that carries water from the holding tank to the basin is leaking. Not sure if this is user servicable or not.

2) Take the fuse out of the loo and see if the problem is cured. If it does stop dripping, that suggests that the pump is pumping - albeit slowly - allowing water into the bowl. Unlikely though, as you would hear the pump.

Russell

Is the cassette area dry?


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Ubuntu1, Your solenoid valve needs replacing. I would advise a dealer to do unless you are really confident in your own abilities, Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Solenoid*



sergeant said:


> Hi Ubuntu1, Your solenoid valve needs replacing. I would advise a dealer to do unless you are really confident in your own abilities, Steve


Hi Steve

What is one of those? Is it the valve the pump forces open?

Russell


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Russell, On those models they have an electrically operated solenoid valve which opens when the button is depressed & the van water pump then operates but the seals on the solenoid valve can & do go which is what is happening here, Steve


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> ubuntu wrote.....
> I hope that someone can give me some advice. I found the toilet bowl full of water today. After flushing it I found that water was still slowly leaking into the bowl.
> 
> Nothing seems to stop it slowly filling the bowl. Its a Thetford cassette toilet and I would welcome your help.





> sergeant wrote.......
> Hi Ubuntu1, Your solenoid valve needs replacing. I would advise a dealer to do unless you are really confident in your own abilities, Steve





> Russell wrote...
> Hi Steve
> What is one of those? Is it the valve the pump forces open?
> Russell


Hi guys
From the Thetford site
http://www.thetford-europe.com/web/show/id=91559/langid=42
part of their 'help' section on repairs etc - always found it useful, not only for repairing as necessary, but also in identifying the various bits (so you can order the right parts :lol

HTH
Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice - it certainly all points to the solenoid valve.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Thetford Toilet bowl filling up*

Hi

From your description it does sound like you need to replace the valve, which is located underneath the bowl. With ours the toilet bowl was filling up very slowly, never more than half full overnight. I was told by a dealer while we were on holiday that it was a 2 hour job but they they were too busy.

After looking at the Thetford instructions on their web-site I decided to tackle it myself (the valve alone cost about£35!) Now I am no mechanic and I normally do not risk tackling plumbing or electric jobs, but I did manage to do the job in an hour. The only difficult part of it is that access to some of the screws is awkward, especially when trying to replace them screwing upwards into the base of the unit relying on a mirror!

Colin


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Toilet bowl problem.*

Thanks for the feedback on how difficult (or not) the job might be. My dealer ordered the parts this morning and should get them in stock tomorrow.

I would be happy to do the work myself but I'm worried that the pipes and cables all look a bit tight to me?? Does removing the fixings and taking off the bowl give a bit of play and room to work??

If the dealer can't do it tomorrow I might give it a go and report back.


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Thetford Toilet bowl filling up*

Hi

Once the bowl is lifted clear of the base unit the valve and pipework are quite accessible. However care is needed replacing the bowl to ensure the pipework and cable do not impede rotation; I found I needed to do this 2 or 3 times until I was happy that movement was not going to be restricted.

Colin


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Thetford toilet bowl filling up*



> Thanks for the feedback on how difficult (or not) the job might be. My dealer ordered the parts this morning and should get them in stock tomorrow.
> 
> I would be happy to do the work myself but I'm worried that the pipes and cables all look a bit tight to me?? Does removing the fixings and taking off the bowl give a bit of play and room to work??


Hi again

If you follow the link I provided in my last posting, then click on "Electric Valve" - all the instructions are there for replacing the valve - did mine in about an hour and a half (including reseating the bowl two or three times - just to be sure it was seated correctly - although it probably was right the first time) - as Colin said, the only difficult bit is trying to refit the rearmost screws with the aid of a mirror.

HTH
Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Flushed with success then :lol: sorry couldn't resist it


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Job done.*

Dealer rang at 9.45 this morning to say he had the solenoid valve in stock and he could fit it next week!!!

So after the really helpful replies yesterday I decided I could do the job myself.

11.30 took out the toilet cassette - surgery begins.

11.55 everything taken apart - just as the instructions say.

12.30 starting to put everything back together.

12.50 First flush.

Wow no leaks, no slowly filling bowl.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

